

Bloomberg Plans a $50 Million Challenge to the N.R.A. - weu
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/16/us/bloomberg-plans-a-50-million-challenge-to-the-nra.html?_r=0

======
duncan_bayne
It's disgusting to see how differently the MSM spins astro- turfing when it's
an anti-gun campaign, as opposed to something like the tea party.

~~~
duncan_bayne
I take it from the downvote that you disagree that it's astro-turfing? I'd
like to know why you do ...

